# International players held by Houston



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*This thread was started by CrackerJack
-----------------------------------------------*



> *Shining the spotlight on the Rockets' second-round selection from Spain*
> 
> Nearly 5,800 people were packed into the Palacio Vistalegre on a pleasant late October evening in Spain, preparing to watch Spanish powerhouse Real Madrid host the perennial Polish Basketball League champs Asseco Prokom. The game was an early season Euroleague matchup, one that featured the typical fan fervor which accompanies such tilts as all manner of flags, banners and shouts were ready to be unleashed.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

since we're about half way through the season we know what the team make-up is and what it is capable of (excluding the fact we have no Yao of course) id like to get peoples opinions of which of our international players could come in next year and help this team out if any. also any info on where and how theyre playing at the moment would be great. 

as it stands houston hold the rights to:
Frederic Weis - 1999
Venson Hamilton - 1999
Kyle Hill - 2001

i know these guys have next to no chance of ever signing with houston so we'll focus on the next group

Serhiy Lishchuk (Ukraine) - 49th 2004
Axel Hervelle (Belgium) - 52nd 2005
Lior Eliyahu (Israel) - 44th 2006
Brad Newley (Australia) - 54th 2007
Maarty Leunen (USA) - 54th 2008
Sergio Llull (Spain) - 34th 2009

of this group i only know of Newley whos a good shooter and slasher with his major problem being shot selection and efficiency. still could also bulk up a bit so i think hes still a year or 2 away from being able to contribute in the NBA although his game is definately made for the fast pace


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really want to see this Llull guy sometime. I have been reading a lot about him and really want to see his skillset. Also, Leunen seems interesting, but who knows about him right now.


----------

